
Eloquent JavaScript - An interactive online book about programming  - nickb
http://eloquentjavascript.net/
======
jamongkad
I personally found this very useful. Thanks Nickb!

~~~
nickb
You're very welcome! :)

PS: Love the site as well. Great tutorial.

